# Canon Eos 2Od



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi I have just got a nice used EOS 20D but no software,can anyone help? I have downloaded the correct version of zoombrowser but it does not recognise the camera.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Philz said:


> Hi I have just got a nice used EOS 20D but no software,can anyone help? I have downloaded the correct version of zoombrowser but it does not recognise the camera.


Might seem a bit obvious but can't Canon UK help at all?

Rob


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

This might seem a little obvious too but isn't everything you'll need here:

http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010131.asp

This is set to Windows 7 at the top of the page and looks like there's a few 'updaters' to run if you're also on Win7


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys. I used and old version of zoombrowser and updated it and that did not work so I then downloaded the correct version from Canon but so far no joy.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Philz said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. I used and old version of zoombrowser and updated it and that did not work so I then downloaded the correct version from Canon but so far no joy.


That sir is a beast of a camera! If that one works the same way mine 350D does, you'll need a Canon plug-in driver that isn't in the zoombrowser software. I'll try to find it and post later.

Try here... http://www.nodevice.com/driver/EOS_20D/get37027.html (you need to type the recognition code to go to the download page.)


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks kutusov I will give that a try and let you know how I get on. I am still playing with the camera at the moment after upgrading from a good compact and previously a decent 35mm. Hopefully I will be showing some quality watch shots on here soon.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

If you're anything like me, I'll be seeing those good photos in my retirement  Lot's of settings to play with in that baby, I used one before and it's brilliant!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Search the Canon site, often any software that comes with the camera (for the camera, not necessarily the extras like complimentary or trial versions of third party software) is available online, as often as not, more recent versions than those included in the box. Usually when I get some gadget, I toss the CD after finding the software (along with PDF versions of the user manuals :thumbsup on the manufacturer site.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all the help. After all that the EOS20D is not compatable with the zoombrowser.

Cheers and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL, I just re-read your question... I thought it was the PC that wouldn't recognize the camera... No great lost there, Zoombrowser is pretty useless anyway...


----------

